# West Harbor marina



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Dipped my first minnow in my marina Tuesday, water was actually pretty clean, considering how muddy the near shore lake water is didn't have any way to check temp. I only fished for 30 min or so, from the truck as there were snow squalls. Never had a bite, organize your gear, won't be long now, AH2


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I am making a delivery up that way next weekend and was already thinking about throwing a couple rods in the car with me. My Dad's dock is in the channel that is connected to West Harbor marina.... across from EH State Park. I will be happy just to see a few bluegill willing to bite. Thanks for the report!


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> I am making a delivery up that way next weekend and was already thinking about throwing a couple rods in the car with me. My Dad's dock is in the channel that is connected to West Harbor marina.... across from EH State Park. I will be happy just to see a few bluegill willing to bite. Thanks for the report!


I gave it a go last Thursday before the big blow, and never got a nudge in 2hrs. Great clean water in my marina, didn't have a way to check water temp, buy it sure looked right. Fished many depths and locations around docks.....? Crazy spring...normally have them figured out by mid April....AH2


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

aquaholic2 said:


> I gave it a go last Thursday before the big blow, and never got a nudge in 2hrs. Great clean water in my marina, didn't have a way to check water temp, buy it sure looked right. Fished many depths and locations around docks.....? Crazy spring...normally have them figured out by mid April....AH2


Ahem to that Brother, it has been a roller coaster ride for sure!! But hopefully you all are right and from the looks of the weather report for next week (mostly 60's and a lot of sun) so fingers crossed maybe those conditions will be enough to get 'em bittin' .


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

*Anyone have info on water condition? Level, clarity,temp? In west harbor or the portage?*


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Portage is chocolate milk and real high. West Harbor was decent water clarity Thursday but 39-41 degrees. East Harbor much dirtier and 39-41 also


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks layinhardwood..was gonna fish one of those Sat or Sun.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

avantifishski said:


> Thanks layinhardwood..was gonna fish one of those Sat or Sun.


I think water temp is the killer right now...I usually don't do well until the marina water temp gets into the mid 50's....these cold nights are keeping a lid on it. May be a very short season once they get going... AH2


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

*It may be a short but very action packed once water hits 50-55 deg. The next full moon should have em stacked on top of each other in west and east..*


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

avantifishski said:


> *It may be a short but very action packed once water hits 50-55 deg. The next full moon should have em stacked on top of each other in west and east..*


What a crazy spring...I have all but given up on the specks...has anyone heard of any spawn acivity..?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> What a crazy spring...I have all but given up on the specks...has anyone heard of any spawn acivity..?


Gave it one more try yesterday ( 17th) and struck out again...wind had been out of the east again this week so the marina was FULL of cold lake water, just like every other week I have been up.Worst spring for crappies in the marina I have seen in 50yrs of chasing them...At least the walleye are providing some food for the table......AH2


----------

